# ¡Hoy no voy a clase!



## pickypuck

Hablando con la gente me he dado cuenta que en España existen diferentes expresiones para designar el hecho de saltarse las clases. Por ejemplo por Madrid se dice "hacer pellas", en Barcelona "hacer campana", por donde yo vivo "hacer monta"... También existe "hacer novillos" que sería como lo más general. Me gustaría saber si existen en otras zonas de España y del mundo hispanohablante otras expresiones que signifiquen lo mismo, ya que me resulta curioso que aquí haya tantas.

¡Olé!


----------



## Learning

Yo digo "hacer robona", y algunos dicen "hacer rAbona".
Saludos


----------



## pickypuck

Learning said:
			
		

> Yo digo "hacer robona", y algunos dicen "hacer rAbona".
> Saludos


 
¡Muchas gracias por contestar! 

¿Podrías decir de dónde eres? Si quieres mantenerlo en el anonimato puedes decir un área más grande como Cono Sur, América Central...  

¡Olé!


----------



## Learning

También he escuchado "hacer una piarda" o "hacer piardas" o algo así. La palabra es piarda.


----------



## Yyrkoon

En Valencia no hacemos pellas, simplemente nos pelamos las clases o nos las saltamos, para conjugarlo con hacer sería hacer una pelada, pero no se usa sino va seguido de "general".


----------



## pickypuck

Yyrkoon said:
			
		

> En Valencia no hacemos pellas, simplemente nos pelamos las clases o nos las saltamos, para conjugarlo con hacer sería hacer una pelada, pero no se usa sino va seguido de "general".


 
Pelarse las clases, qué curioso ^_^

Gracias por responder.

¡Olé!


----------



## solysombra

En la Argentina, mis compañeros se hacían la rata (yo, nunca...) y nuestros padres decían en un lenguaje anticuado: se hizo la rabona.


----------



## mithrellas

Unos amigos de Zaragoza decían "hacer pirola".


----------



## aleCcowaN

Como dijo solysombra, en la Argentina "nos hacemos la rata", e inventamos la forma pronominal ratearse (para los colegios privados) y la variación ratiarse (para las escuelas públicas de los barrios pobres).

Yo nunca me rat*i*é, sólo me fui a "Sanidad Escolar" unas 80 veces para atender mi salud, la que por cierto mejoró mucho. En esas épocas existía una alta correlación entre la mala salud y los exámenes para los cuales no habíamos estudiado.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡¡¡Esto fue divertido alguna vez que lo hablamos por aquí jajajaja!!!
  
Mira este hilo, contiene información interesante


----------



## indigoio

_Matar clase_ o _irse de pinta_. Éste último normalmente cuando es todo o gran parte del día.


----------



## hohodicestu

En el Norte de Mexico se dice:

"hacer puente"
"irse de pinta"


----------



## Criselectrical

POr el Norte de España podrás escuchar "pirar"

Pirar=hacer novillos=saltarse las clases


----------



## Jellby

hohodicestu said:
			
		

> "hacer puente"



En España, "hacer puente" es tomarse uno o dos días de vacaciones cuando caen entre festivos. Por ejemplo, si un martes es festivo, te tomas el lunes como día de vacaciones y así tienes unos días para ir a la playa. No implica necesariamente algo "clandestino".


----------



## Toshi

En Peru es muy comun decir "tirarse la pera" la verdad no se el origen de esa expresion, pero lo cierto es que es muy popular en todos los niveles sociales. Saludos!


----------



## Fernita

Hola a todos.

Quisiera aclarar que en Argentina, *'ratearse' o 'hacerse la rata'* no es lo mismo que *'no ir a clase' *o *'faltar al colegio'*.
Ratearse implica '*a escondidas de los padres'*.
Sólo me hice la rata una vez en mi vida, pero con tanta culpa que desde donde estaba con mis amigas, llamé a mi madre para avisarle que no había ido al colegio y cuando le comenté en qué confitería estaba, ella contestó muy enojada: 'Pero ¿cómo se te ocurre? ¡Es carísimo ese lugar!'
Saludos,
Fernita  

Este hilo es muy interesante por las variedades de formas según los diferentes países.


----------



## heidita

En mi tierra se dice

*colearse la clase*


----------



## belén

Aquí hay otro hilo que trata el tema exhaustivamente.

Saludos,
Be


----------



## aleCcowaN

Fernita said:
			
		

> Sólo me hice la rata una vez en mi vida, pero con tanta culpa que desde donde estaba con mis amigas, llamé a mi madre para avisarle que no había ido al colegio y cuando le comenté en qué confitería estaba, ella contestó muy enojada: 'Pero ¿cómo se te ocurre? ¡Es carísimo ese lugar!'


Yo un par de veces salí de mi casa con el uniforme puesto y bajo el brazo las típicas carpetas y libros unidos por una liga, y avisé "hoy me rateo todo el día" y no me dijeron nada. Y eso que no nunca fueron muy permisivos en mi casa. ¡Total, mientras el promedio en el boletín no lo reflejara! Claro, eran otras épocas sin tantos riesgos (la delincuencia y el uso de drogras han aumentado al 8% anual desde esas épocas; en 1990 hubo 19 homicidios en la Capital Federal, ahora entre 150 y 180)

Quiero aclarar que "el rateo" puede hacerse a escondidas o no, pero siempre debe guardar ese simbólico "no cumplo las reglas" si no, ¿para qué ratearse? ¿para qué ser adolescente? El "ratearse con aviso" es toda una institución.


----------



## Fernita

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> Yo un par de veces salí de mi casa con el uniforme puesto y bajo el brazo las típicas carpetas y libros unidos por una liga, y avisé "hoy me rateo todo el día" y no me dijeron nada. Y eso que no nunca fueron muy permisivos en mi casa. ¡Total, mientras el promedio en el boletín no lo reflejara! Claro, eran otras épocas sin tantos riesgos (la delincuencia y el uso de drogras han aumentado al 8% anual desde esas épocas; en 1990 hubo 19 homicidios en la Capital Federal, ahora entre 150 y 180)
> 
> Quiero aclarar que "el rateo" puede hacerse a escondidas o no, pero siempre debe guardar ese simbólico "no cumplo las reglas" si no, ¿para qué ratearse? ¿para qué ser adolescente? El "ratearse con aviso" es toda una institución.


 
Eran otras épocas y creo que los padres en general, no eran tan permisivos como ahora. De todas maneras, mi boletín me daba crédito como para *ratearme* cuantas veces quisiera. Modestia aparte, pero es cierto.  Alec, te imagino tal cual te describes con las carpetas y libros unidos con el famoso elástico.jajaja ¡Qué épocas tan maravillosas las del secundario! 
El *'ratearse con aviso'* es para uso exclusivo de buenos alumnos, creo yo, o en el peor de los casos, cuando se tienen padres que no se interesan por la vida de sus hijos. No es nuestro caso, Alec. (nosotros pertenecemos al primer caso  )


----------



## JIN

En Chile se dice *hacer la cimarra* o *capear clases* que mas de una vez hice con mis compañeros juju ^_^


----------



## Janis Joplin

hohodicestu said:
			
		

> En el Norte de Mexico se dice:
> 
> "hacer puente"
> "irse de pinta"


 
También se dice hacerse la zorra o zorreársela, siendo lo último más utilizado.

"Ayer te la zorreaste ¿verdad?"
"Me zorreé 3 clases"

Hacer puente se aplica más que nada a faltar un día antes o después de un día festivo para prolongar el descanso uniéndolo con el fin de semana y ese término se aplica también al trabajo, no sólo a la escuela.


----------



## solysombra

_


			
				Fernita said:
			
		


			Eran otras épocas y creo que los padres en general, no eran tan permisivos como ahora. De todas maneras, mi boletín me daba crédito como para *ratearme* cuantas veces quisiera. Modestia aparte, pero es cierto.  Alec, te imagino tal cual te describes con las carpetas y libros unidos con el famoso elástico.jajaja ¡Qué épocas tan maravillosas las del secundario!
		
Click to expand...

_


			
				Fernita said:
			
		

> _El *'ratearse con aviso'* es para uso exclusivo de buenos alumnos, creo yo, o en el peor de los casos, cuando se tienen padres que no se interesan por la vida de sus hijos. No es nuestro caso, Alec. (nosotros pertenecemos al primer caso  )_


 
_Yo un par de veces salí de mi casa con el uniforme puesto y bajo el brazo las típicas carpetas y libros unidos por una liga, y avisé "hoy me rateo todo el día" y no me dijeron nada. Y eso que no nunca fueron muy permisivos en mi casa. ¡Total, mientras el promedio en el boletín no lo reflejara! Claro, eran otras épocas sin tantos riesgos (la delincuencia y el uso de drogras han aumentado al 8% anual desde esas épocas; en 1990 hubo 19 homicidios en la Capital Federal, ahora entre 150 y 180)_

_Quiero aclarar que "el rateo" puede hacerse a escondidas o no, pero siempre debe guardar ese simbólico "no cumplo las reglas" si no, ¿para qué ratearse? ¿para qué ser adolescente? El "ratearse con aviso" es toda una institución._
____________________


¡Cuántos recuerdos me traen estos postes! Pero no los vuelco en el foro porque si no, en vez de ser "sólo español", va a ser "sólo rateadas". Y aunque sigue siendo el tema del hilo, siempre me enseñaron que "todo tiene un límite".
Saludos a todos.


----------



## elcampet

Yo confieso que al menos un par de veces falté a la escuela yendo con mis amigos a jugar o divertirnos en otra parte. En Yucatán (México) solíamos llamarle a ésto *"put's escuela" *que es una combinación de maya y español. Saludos.


----------



## Wuivre

Hola,

en Huesca (Aragón-España) decimos "*picarse*" la clase o hacer "*picala*"

saludos.


----------



## pickypuck

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuetas. Algunas expresiones son muy graciosas (anécdotas incluidas ^_^). Ya veo que esto se preguntó antes en un par de hilos, pero reabrir el tema ha servido para que hayan aparecido expresiones que en los anteriores no lo hicieron.

¡Olé!


----------



## Andres_bgta

en colombia, debo decir en bogotá, los jovenes usamos la expresión "capar clase". espero que mi aporte engrose tu lista de expresiones coloquiales.


----------



## pickypuck

Andres_bgta said:
			
		

> en colombia, debo decir en bogotá, los jovenes usamos la expresión "capar clase". espero que mi aporte engrose tu lista de expresiones coloquiales.


 
Qué tal Andrés, muchas gracias por tu aporte. 

El otro día oí en la tele "hacer salera" como la expresión típica de Ibiza. 

¡Olé!


----------



## Noa-Spain

Aqui en Asturias se dice ``pirar´´


----------



## MSanchezC

Coincido con los mexicanos que han respondido. En la mayor parte del país decimos: *irse de pinta* para referir que faltamos a clases *todo el día**. *Pero cuando sólo es una clase, diríamos *me volé la clase.*
Espero te ayude!


----------



## ordequin

Hola a todos!
Yo siempre he oído lo de "hacer pira", o "hacer piras". De pequeños decíamos "pirola".


----------



## juan miguel

Hola:
en Chile decimos de dos formas
"Hacer la Cimarra"
o "Hacer la Chancha"


----------



## Dandee

En Argentina se dice "Hacerse la rata" o "ratearse". También en épocas pasadas se decía "Hacerse la rabona" (pero yo no alcancé a usarla).

Me acuerdo de una canción infantil que escuchaba cuando era niño:

"Dícen que los niños buenos
son premiados en la escuela
pero yo no soy premiado
porque me hago la rabonera"

Parece que "Hacerse la rabonera" es otra forma fósil.

Saludos.
Dandee.


----------



## Arenita

Toshi said:
			
		

> En Peru es muy comun decir "tirarse la pera" la verdad no se el origen de esa expresion, pero lo cierto es que es muy popular en todos los niveles sociales. Saludos!


 
Hola Toshi:
Sí, en Perú usamos esa frase y también hacerse la vaca, aunque esa frase ya no es tan usada.  
Cuando estaba en la universidad cuando no asistíamos a uno de los cursos del día, decíamos: "Hay que tirarnos la clase".
Saludos


----------



## Dracula

Hi!!!
Aquí en Chile se le llama "_*hacer la cimarra*_" ... 
y más al sur de mi país "*hacer la chancha*"


----------

